# What paint pattern is this ???



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

So we have a weaning grade filly, and and she is gorgeous but would she be considered an overo, or what? She also has two very blue eyes.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jingojewel said:


> So we have a weaning grade filly, and and she is gorgeous but would she be considered an overo, or what? She also has two very blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't believe we will be breeding her as she is a grade, and we own her sire. He is an overo but he was tested and came back negative, an we have never ever had any problems with that.

And thanks! It's weird cause her dam is a tobiano (in the background of the first pic) and her sire is overo. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Splash for sure...frame most likely...and I'm wanting to say maybe on the tobi....I can't decide. The way that white is going up over her rump on her left side and the spot on her front left leg just has a tobi vibe to it.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm. Where would she get splash from though? Her pattern is wildly differently from any of our other foals we've had
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

where and when did you have the sire tested for frame? I would personally be getting a retest...


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

your stallion has splash in addition to frame. Your mare could have it too, can't see enough of her to tell. I'd get him retested as well as I just seen where you stated he was LWO neg. He screams frame and it wouldn't be the first time a test was mistaken. A friend of mine had her stallion come back as neg. Bred him to her LWO pos mare....and got a Lethal White foal. Retested the stallion and sure enough, the 2nd test came back positive. She was so utterly sick over the whole thing.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure where he was tested, my mother owns him and had it done. We've bred him to several different overo mares though and never had a lethal white? Does is only apply to frames, or can it occur in any paint? It wouldn't surprise me if he carried splash though, as he's thrown several foals with blue eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

frame x frame=25% chance of a lethal foal. You would be fine breeding a frame to any other pinto pattern.

I'd push for a retest. he screams Frame to me.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

or, could she have perhaps read the test results wrong? don't they come back as saying nO if a horse is frame positive? maybe she took it as no? I've never tested for frame and not sure how the labs send the results back, but I know I've seen people post nO as a frame positive result before.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the mare, sorry, it's the best picture I have.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Depends on the company test I beleive BC. 

I would retest him, or at least pull his test papers to know for sure _exactly_ what they say. 

I do you that if you have been breeding him to OLWS+ mares you are extremely lucky to not have had an lethal foal as of yet.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I think she's planning on gelding him soon, but if not I'll see if I can get him retested. I'd be heartbroken if we ended up with a lethal white foal 

And I'm not sure about misreading the test, I never saw it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have no idea what pattern she is, but she's cute! I love the way the white goes from one leg and up on the rump like that on her left side.

She almost looks ying-yang on her legs, one full white, one solid.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's cool hey? She's got little white spots on her neck to, and her big white streak goes right up onto her back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

She is gorgeous, whatever that pattern is called!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with Elinejk 
she is gorgeous


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm gonna say OVERO. Very cute. I like very much.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't help you on color, but those that are commenting know what they're talking about 

All I say can say is that I LOVE her coloring!! Her sire is also gorgeous!


----------



## ginjohns (Feb 10, 2012)

May be a dumb question...What is a "lethal white" ?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lethal white occurs when you breed two frame overo horses together. You have a 25% chance of producing a lethal white foal (in other words a foal that will die within 72 hours of colic like symptoms due to an incomplete digestive tract). All frame overos have the possibility of producing a lethal foal when breed to another frame overo carrier. A frame overo horse can be extremely minimal (such as no to little white anywhere on the horse) or loudly marked. Frame is also very adept at hiding within other patterns. only a Frame to frame breeding can produce an overo lethal white syndrome (or OLWS) foal.


----------



## ginjohns (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. I did google it. A friend of mine has a white paint foal with minimal dark markings and 1 blue eye. I was concerned. But, like you said the foal dies early. This filly is almost a year old now. I will mention this to her as she has talked of breeding the mom and the filly at some point.

Thanks again for explaining.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

HE IS SOO CUTE!! i LOVE the blue eye on the sorrel, lots of the time its on white, i like it on colour!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I love blue eyes on color, so unique and pretty! I know a girl with a solid bay with one blue eye and she gorgeous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Sabino

When I had Shires, that leg pattern that travels up the front of the rear leg and over the hip happened all the time. Now, that did not cause the blue eyes, but both mare and stallion have four high whites and at least a full blaze.

You don't find many Shires nowadays with those markings, because they get scooted over into the Gypsy Vanner category.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

yadlim said:


> Sabino
> 
> When I had Shires, that leg pattern that travels up the front of the rear leg and over the hip happened all the time. Now, that did not cause the blue eyes, but both mare and stallion have four high whites and at least a full blaze.
> 
> You don't find many Shires nowadays with those markings, because they get scooted over into the Gypsy Vanner category.


I don't know a lot but I do know that this filly is not a sabino... Different breeds have different varieties of coat patterns. Sabino is one of the ways that a Shire can have white, but obviously there are more ways a paint can have white... This would be an example of a sabino paint: SKIPA HEATHEN


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

yadlim said:


> Sabino
> 
> When I had Shires, that leg pattern that travels up the front of the rear leg and over the hip happened all the time. Now, that did not cause the blue eyes, but both mare and stallion have four high whites and at least a full blaze.
> 
> You don't find many Shires nowadays with those markings, because they get scooted over into the Gypsy Vanner category.


Huh? A Shire is a Shire and a Gypsy a Gypsy. Certainly some are crossed to get Drum horses but Shires don't just become Gypsies because of their colour, if that is what you meant.

Lizzie


----------

